# Vomiting how to hold baby



## wanabemum

My little twin 2 has reflux and is on gaviscon but I don't think it's working as well ad it did. I am just wondering what position is best for her when she is vomiting? She gets such a fright when it happens and  lies there while it comes out covering her poor face, she doesn't seem to turn her head to side at all. I rush in and pick her up but what is best way to hold her? Am so afraid she will swallow some back or inhale some of it trying to breathe? Am sorry for the stupid question, just am so upset about the poor wee thing today.


----------



## nichub

Hi, I can understand your upset and your concern about choking, if you have her in your arms already just sit her up, if she is lay down then just turn her to her side so it dribbles out of her mouth but don't leave her on her side obviously, if you don't feel that gaviscon is working well there are other options of medicines she can have so it might be worth popping down to your gp to see if they will prescribe an alternative to try

Hope this is helpful

Let me know if I can help any further 

Nic


----------



## wanabemum

Thanks very much nic. Appreciate your reply. We are seeing a paediatrician in next few weeks so will talk about different meds then. I get such a fright seeing her vomiting lying down I picked her up but should have turned her to the side as you advised so know for the future what to do so thank you. Thanks for your kind reply. 
Xx


----------



## nichub

No probs let me know if there is any thing else I can help with

Nic


----------

